# Critical



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I have just been informed by my son Tim Farraday 

That he is in the new tv drama Critical Which is on tonight at 10 pm UK time :grin2:


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Congratulations and good for him.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

It's on SKY 1HD @ 10:30


----------

